# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Ασύρματοι, Walkie talkie. ALINCO DJ 446. Πρόβλημα με μπαταρίες.

## sotron1

Χαρίζονται ζευγάρι ασυρμάτων walkie talkie ALINCO DJ 446. Πρόβλημα με μπαταρίες.



Τηλ: 6955089364

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.


DSC_4721.jpg

----------

Gaou (03-10-18)

----------


## polog40

Καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι αν υπάρχουν ακόμα 

Στάλθηκε από το 0a0a0a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

Δόθηκαν.

----------

